# Lisa's Ark Critter Rescue Website and Cyber Advocates!!



## Geek

Hello Guys!

Lisa and I have been working on her brand new website! Check it out: http://lisaarkrescue.wix.com/lisasarkrescue http://lisaarkrescue.wix.com/lisasarkrescue   (soon it will have a permanent, shorter address) We're asking the kindhearted people here at somd.com to help us advertise and get two very special friends adopted! Clinton and Onyx can be Cyber Adopted by lots of us in hopes of increasing the awareness of their need for a furever home. You can download the media kit for either one (or both!) and post their pictures as your av (see mine as an example, and my siggy) and on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram..etc. 

At the new website, you can also find a very handy donate button that helps the rescue do what it does best --save lives. If you're looking for a pet, Onyx and Clinton are both once in a lifetime kinds of awesome. Onyx is a happy, huge black cat that loves attention and Clinton is extremely social and would love kids to play with. If you'd love to help, but can't adopt right now, our cyber campaign might be right for you.


----------



## warneckutz

Geek said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Lisa and I have been working on her brand new website!
> 
> At the new website, you can also find a very handy donate button that helps the rescue do what it does best --save lives. If you're looking for a pet, Onyx and Clinton are both once in a lifetime kinds of awesome. Onyx is a happy, huge black cat that loves attention and Clinton is extremely social and would love kids to play with. If you'd love to help, but can't adopt right now, our cyber campaign might be right for you.
> 
> View attachment 102708
> View attachment 102709






Buttttt... I received an error message saying "Road 404 to nowhere"


----------



## Geek

Thanks war! I updated the link it looks the same but should be working now?


----------



## Geek

It's because I had the http stuck on the end like a noob.


----------



## warneckutz

Geek said:


> Thanks war! I updated the link it looks the same but should be working now?



Working!


----------



## ArkRescue

Thanks Geek - Both boys are some kinda awesome too - they are both sweet and playful.

Clinton's foster home loves helping out, but they just can't afford the extra dog food for Clinton.  So we are hoping to get help for the dog food expenses to keep Clinton provided with kibble until he gets adopted.

Onyx eats quite a bit less than Clinton, but he gets really excited about canned food, and he needs his litter changed regularly, so they both have their fair share of expenses.  Both boys love toys too.  Sure will be a happy time when they are adopted.  They both have so much love to share .


----------



## frequentflier

Geek said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Lisa and I have been working on her brand new website! Check it out: http://lisaarkrescue.wix.com/lisasarkrescue http://lisaarkrescue.wix.com/lisasarkrescue   (soon it will have a permanent, shorter address) We're asking the kindhearted people here at somd.com to help us advertise and get two very special friends adopted! Clinton and Onyx can be Cyber Adopted by lots of us in hopes of increasing the awareness of their need for a furever home. You can download the media kit for either one (or both!) and post their pictures as your av (see mine as an example, and my siggy) and on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram..etc.
> 
> At the new website, you can also find a very handy donate button that helps the rescue do what it does best --save lives. If you're looking for a pet, Onyx and Clinton are both once in a lifetime kinds of awesome. Onyx is a happy, huge black cat that loves attention and Clinton is extremely social and would love kids to play with. If you'd love to help, but can't adopt right now, our cyber campaign might be right for you.
> 
> View attachment 102708
> View attachment 102709



Lisa, does that mean you have gotten your 501C3 non profit status?


----------



## ArkRescue

frequentflier said:


> Lisa, does that mean you have gotten your 501C3 non profit status?



Not yet no.  We just got the file back we were working on (was stuck on my old laptop for many months), so as soon as we have the $300 filing fee, we can file.


----------



## ArkRescue

Ginger and MaryAnn are a great pair to consider adopting - I just love how stunning Ginger looks (gray/white) and MaryAnn is a loveable girl with nice markings and has a very expressive tail.  Both will come to you for attention but are not overly needy.  These girls are just about to turn 1.  There is a baby picture of each and a sub-adult picture of Ginger.  I'll round up a new picture of MaryAnn also.

It was suggested to us that we update the pictures of the foster critters and include a few videos of all the available kitties and Clinton the pitbull mix.  If anyone is good with pet photography that would be willing to volunteer their time, we'd be happy to bring over some of the foster kitties to do some up-to-date pictures and/or videos.  My way of getting them to stay put when they were younger was to put them in a carrier to get their picture .


----------



## Geek

What a great idea!! These pictures are lovely!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

In case anyone is interested in adopting a stray kitty, Tex is the stray kitty that we believe Fathered the litter that included Ginger (she looks just like Tex), Gilligan, and Mrs. Howell.  Tex was with us initially to recuperate from wounds, and has continued with us to get his weight up, and be treated for ear mites.  Tex is ear mite free, and ready to either go back outside to live here at the farm, or he can be adopted as a house kitty.  Tex uses litter very well, and doesn't tear up anything either (uses the scratchy post).  He's really sweet, purrs a lot (vet said he could barely hear his heartbeat for all the purring) and loves to have his head/neck rubbed and scratched.  Adoption fee is only $55.  He is neutered, has Rabies and Distemper vaccinations, and has been de-wormed.


----------



## ArkRescue

*Tex Mex update*

Here is Tex enjoying the weather yesterday.





I also have a short video of him, but I can't upload it until I have wifi available.


----------



## ArkRescue

We are in the process of building an indoor/outdoor facility to house the kitties awaiting adoption or foster home placement.  We are hoping the new arrangement will give them more variety and enable them to be less bored as they wait for their turn to be placed in a home.  We have a donated shed that we are turning into an indoor/outdoor play area for the kitties.  The site is under a very large shade tree.  We need the following supplies to finish:

tar paper
roofing shingles
insulation
interior lumber to cover the insulated walls (mostly plywood needed)
chain link fence panels 6' x 10', fencing hardware
kitty beds, covered Large litter boxes, and kitty toys
6x8 or 8x10 Canvas tarps to serve as wind breaks of the chain link play area for extra windy days or storms
we have an older window a/c unit to use, but would prefer a newer energy efficient model if we can get one

If you have any of these items available to donate, we would be happy to come pick up.  Gift cards to Lowe's or Home Depot, or others are also welcome.  We are really excited for the kitties to have a new and interesting place to spend their time.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> We are in the process of building an indoor/outdoor facility to house the kitties awaiting adoption or foster home placement.  We are hoping the new arrangement will give them more variety and enable them to be less bored as they wait for their turn to be placed in a home.  We have a donated shed that we are turning into an indoor/outdoor play area for the kitties.  The site is under a very large shade tree.  We need the following supplies to finish:
> 
> tar paper
> roofing shingles
> insulation
> interior lumber to cover the insulated walls (mostly plywood needed)
> chain link fence panels 6' x 10', fencing hardware
> kitty beds, covered Large litter boxes, and kitty toys
> 6x8 or 8x10 Canvas tarps to serve as wind breaks of the chain link play area for extra windy days or storms
> we have an older window a/c unit to use, but would prefer a newer energy efficient model if we can get one
> 
> If you have any of these items available to donate, we would be happy to come pick up.  Gift cards to Lowe's or Home Depot, or others are also welcome.  We are really excited for the kitties to have a new and interesting place to spend their time.



too bad you are not 501c3.....    you would get more donations.


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I got a Stack Overflow error.

It does take a while to get the 501c3 certificaiton. Once it is done the donations and grants you will be able to get.


----------



## ArkRescue

HeavyChevy75 said:


> I got a Stack Overflow error.
> 
> It does take a while to get the 501c3 certificaiton. Once it is done the donations and grants you will be able to get.



As long as we get the application process completed (filed, corrections made, and finally accepted) prior to the deadline, all donations made back to our official INC date of Aug 2012 will be tax deductible.  Obviously not too many folks would be wanting to do an amended return for their donation, but we have a few folks who it may just pay off for them to do an amended return to tax deduct their donations (you know who you are ).  We just are not allowed to promote the tax deduction part until our application is accepted and at that point we are considered pending.  I plan to celebrate when we get our status .


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> As long as we get the application process completed (filed, corrections made, and finally accepted) prior to the deadline, all donations made back to our official INC date of Aug 2012 will be tax deductible.  Obviously not too many folks would be wanting to do an amended return for their donation, but we have a few folks who it may just pay off for them to do an amended return to tax deduct their donations (you know who you are ).  We just are not allowed to promote the tax deduction part until our application is accepted and at that point we are considered pending.  I plan to celebrate when we get out status .



so you got it off the computer that crashed?!!!!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> so you got it off the computer that crashed?!!!!!!



Yup had to pay a computer shop to get it.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> Yup had to pay a computer shop to get it.


----------



## ArkRescue

ArkRescue said:


> Here is Tex enjoying the weather yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 102916
> View attachment 102917
> 
> 
> I also have a short video of him, but I can't upload it until I have wifi available.



It appears that Tex has made himself at home as an outdoor kitty for now.  He looks for me by standing up at the screen door and peering into the house meowing .... Mommy come back ....


----------



## ArkRescue

It's time for an update on some of the rescues:

Ashley and Dash were adopted and it appears they have their forever home .  MaryKate is still available and if someone is looking for a smallish female that gets along with everyone and likes to be held and cuddled ..... MaryKate is the one.

Clinton the Pitbull mix has been claimed by his foster home as a permanent resident now .

Onxy is still waiting on a home.  Onyx is such a big teddy bear (16 lbs) that loves to play with toys.


----------



## ArkRescue

We are seeking foster homes to help the kitties that have been in our care the past year.  The kitties need to experience a normal family life situation as opposed to the 1 room they share with no access to the rest of the house.  We started a thread here:  http://forums.somd.com/threads/292732-Please-help-us-we-need-foster-homes-for-kitties


----------



## ArkRescue

Believe it or not, some of the kitties have been with us so long that I took 3 of them to the shot clinic at HS yesterday to get their 3 year Rabies Shot.


----------



## kwillia

ArkRescue said:


> Believe it or not, some of the kitties have been with us so long that I took 3 of them to the shot clinic at HS yesterday to get their 3 year Rabies Shot.


Psst... they belong to you by this point.


----------



## ArkRescue

kwillia said:


> Psst... they belong to you by this point.



Not hardly -  Although  I now know better than to assume all kittens will get adopted quickly huh?  These kitties will be going into foster homes to expand their experiences.  It's such a shame it is taking so long to get them adopted, they are all such great kitties that obviously get a long with others well .  I have a great ability to not attach myself too much to critters I know that will be moving on.  Some of my favorites were adopted out last year ... Moon and Stars went to the same home, and they are doing so well.  No way they would have gotten that level of human interaction with me as busy as I am.  I prefer they all be adopted so they can have a family of their own to spend time with.


----------



## ArkRescue

*HELP ! We need foster homes NOW*

We need to get the available kitties into foster homes ASAP.  It's a proven fact that critters that are in foster homes are adopted much faster.  Foster families tell people about the pet, can speak of the personality of the pet, and in the case of dogs are likely to take them out in public where they meet other people.

A benefit of a foster home for cats is that they learn about family life.  This is the time when their personality is able to unfold as they have space to roam and people to interact with.  We will do our best to match up the best candidates together.  If you are open to helping a frightened kitty, we would love to have you foster one or two of our special kitties that need a calm environment to feel safe and secure.  Your time and effort will allow the kitty to gain confidence with new people, so they can go on to be adopted.

Please consider fostering ! Fostering a pet is a deeply rewarding experience and it is one of the most direct ways to make a lasting difference in the lives of animals. The reasons that a particular animal may need foster care vary greatly. Some just need a quiet and peaceful place to recover from a spay or neuter surgery, some may be overwhelmed or scared by a shelter environment and others may be in need of additional medical or behavioral support best found in a home.  Whatever the reason, it is important to know that every animal that we can place in foster care opens up a spot in the area shelters and rescues for another animal awaiting intake. This means that by opening up your heart/home to a foster pet in need, you not only that help that animal, but others not yet in the safety of a rescue program.


----------



## ArkRescue

*All donations are 100% tax deductible - please help us feed*

We need help to keep feeding the foster kitties.  There are several options to choose from:

1.  Our Yankee candle Fundraser: https://www.yankeecandlefundraising.com/ycfroot/ycfwcgi.exe?_V4=Process&_Func=enterWebsiteFromEmail&publicKey=ANJ0gCJQzGJgE8nOr9YDqI4OjMs2qcL8 

Our fundraiser will be ending 14-Nov-2014. Please help me by placing your order before the end of our sale. You can continue to order all season – my group will receive credit.

You'll get great quality items (many new ways to add decor or scent to your home/car without lighting a candle .

2.  You can go to our webpage to make a contribution:  http://lisaarkrescue.wix.com/lisasarkrescue#!donate/c1ghi There is a Paypal link in the middle of the page.

3.  Shop on Amazon.com via this link to have your purchases benefit Lisa's Ark:  http://smile.amazon.com/about You will need to login to your amazon account and select Lisa's Ark Critter Rescue as your charity selection and then always use the special AMAZON SMILE link to place your orders.

4.  Purchase items like cat food and critters toys/beds, etc. and have them shipped to us (PM me for the shipping address) OR you can contact me and I'd be happy to meet up with you to get the items you wish to donate.

5. You can provide us with gift cards to places that sell critter items and pet foods.  Our snail mail address is on our donate page (See #2 above).

ALL DONATIONS ARE 100% TAX DEDUCTIBLE


----------



## ArkRescue

<div id="amznCharityBanner" style="position: relative"><div><a href="http://smile.amazon.com/ch/46-0756560"><img src='https://d1ev1rt26nhnwq.cloudfront.net/ccmtblv2.png' id="banner" style="border-style: none;" /></a></div><table style="position: absolute; text-align: center; width: 300px; top: 97px; height: 65px; vertical-align: middle"><tr><td style="vertical-align: middle"><div style="max-height: 54px; overflow: hidden; padding-left: 10px; padding-right: 10px;"><span style="font-family: Arial; font-size: 26px; line-height: 26px;" class="charityNameSpan">Lisas Ark Critter Rescue Inc</span></div></td></tr></table></div>


----------



## ArkRescue

We need HELP again !!!!  We are drowning in foster critter food bills and one kitty had surgery to remove an odd balloon-like skin growth which hit our pockets hard, and now we need to get several kittens vetted and we have no money.  We are trying to get funds via the Yankee Candle online Fundraiser, and we have a like-new artificial pre-lit Christmas Holiday tree for sale.  We think we have a lead on a possible foster home for the kittens once they have been vetted (yay).  My long-time rescue buddy is considering handling them until they get adopted.  She made the joke to me that last foster kitties she took in (feral mama kitty with 2 kittens) never left  and now the mama passed on due to old age, and the kittens are 11 years old already.

If anyone can spare a donation to help us with the vetting for the kittens that would be awesome.  We are hoping to get the mama kitty and the other kitten(s) later today.  So we expect to have 5 or 6 total to be vetted.  Depending on genders, the total bill could be around $750 for the "works" that we get done for adoptable kitties.  All donations are 100% tax deductible.  Please help us.


----------



## ArkRescue

We found a home for Lil Smokey, the 7 month old kitten we accepted last year.  He is still not comfortable in his new home after 5 days but he's getting more comfortable each day apparently.  The young couple who adopted him live on base at Fort Detrick.  They just need a few more pointers on how to befriend a kitty.  That was a New Year's Day delivery we made to them .  They already had a 7 month old kitten that was causing lots of trouble, so they added Smokey so each has a buddy to play with and they hope that cuts down on the original kitten's destruction lol.

We are still looking to place more kitties, and we desperately need more funding to keep up on vaccination updates, and well kitty checks, along with the food they need.  We welcome gift cards, cash, donated items shipped to us (PM me for the address), snail mail checks, etc.  We are actually considering getting a couple of buckets and stand at a busy intersection to collect money.  I have no idea how much we'd get for a few hours, but when we have no money, any money helps.


----------



## ArkRescue

We are getting into hard times to keep up with the food needed for the foster critters and also the needed vet updates for some of them to keep shots UTD and to get help for one kitty who appears to have some sort of neurological issue and has been seen by 2 vets so far for various treatments and testing.  Stormy is such a loving sweet BIG dark steel gray kitty and he needs us to continue to get him help.

We also have 3 male kittens that all look alike - help with names ....... we need money to get them vetted asap.  I was hoping to think of some more modern names and leave the 3 stooges out of it?  If anyone can help us we can provide you with a tax deductible receipt - thanks ........


----------



## KingFish

Manny, Moe, and Jack
Chico, Harpo, and Groucho 
Barry, Robin, and Maurice 
Huey, Dewey, and Louie
Alvin, Simon, and Theodore
Mario, Luigi, and Bowser
Snap, Crackle, and Pop


----------



## ArkRescue

KingFish said:


> Manny, Moe, and Jack
> Chico, Harpo, and Groucho
> Barry, Robin, and Maurice
> Huey, Dewey, and Louie
> Alvin, Simon, and Theodore
> Mario, Luigi, and Bowser
> Snap, Crackle, and Pop



Wow you are on the ball ........ I am gravitating toward the Alvin, Simon, and Theodore .... I wonder why?  The names we think of usually relates to our age LOL


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

ArkRescue said:


> Wow you are on the ball ........ I am gravitating toward the Alvin, Simon, and Theodore .... I wonder why?  The names we think of usually relates to our age LOL



Richie, Ralph and Potsie


----------



## ArkRescue

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Richie, Ralph and Potsie



oh yeah - but what about The Fonz?

Someone made a donation via Paypal  I am feeling more optimistic about getting the money together to get these boys vetted


----------



## ArkRescue

We had an adopter lined up for 2 of the kittens, but we had little money,  so we had them vetted minimally, and did not include some of the extras we had included with others like microchip, Distemper Vaccine, and deworming via ivomec. We did the deworming ourselves. The adoption fell through, so all 3 boys are still available for foster or adoption.  The hope is we will get some help with the ongoing expenses for food, litter, and vet expenses to update vaccinations, etc.  Please help us if you can.

If you can foster a dog or cat, we can provide you with a tax deductible receipt for your expenses if you provide for the needs of foster. 

We can accept shipments of supplies that you purchase. Contact us for our shipping address. We are setting up a wish list on Amazon.com and will provide that link soon.


----------



## ArkRescue

HELP .........

Many kitties needing help to be spayed and neutered asap to stop their breeding in SoMD.  Your donations are tax deductible and every penny is used for the critters, no administration costs here.


----------



## ArkRescue

*We need help, your input counts, tell us what you think !*

Hey everyone, we have fallen on hard times and we need your help to keep the rescue going.

1. NEED FOSTERS/ADOPTERS ASAP: We have several stressed rescues needing to be fostered or adopted due to stress which is causing them to lose weight due to lack of appetite. The vet said we literally will be faced with having these cats euthanized if their appetite doesn't increase.  These stressed cats have cost us extra money in vet visits as we were trying to determine the reason for the appetite loss, weight loss, and depression.  Yes cats can be depressed, and these usually sweet and loving kitties are feel down due to lack of space and limited human interaction.

2. SUPPLIES NEEDED: We are low on supplies to feed the critters so need your tax deductible donation (cash or goods), gift card, or other assistance to keep these critters fed.

3. CHARITY SALE LOCATION HELP - We need to find a location along a busy road to have a charity fundraiser sale. We have a horse trailer full of household goods, clothing, rugs, new and used to sell to help the critters.

4. YOU HOST A FUNDRAISER - A big THANKS to a local Scentsy rep who recently hosted a Scentsy Fundraiser on our behalf.  Would you like to help us raise money?  Maybe you can have a yard/garage sale on our behalf? Maybe you have another way you'd like to offer help to raise money and/or goods for the rescue critters?  Tell us what your ideas are .


----------



## ArkRescue

Geek said:


> What a great idea!! These pictures are lovely!!!



GEEK - HELP

I have to update the code in the donate link (not working) so I need you GEEK - I forgot the info I need to get in to do the updates ................ thanks ............. Lisa


----------



## Editor

Hello, just a suggestion. I would post a new thread every week or so, instead of just adding on to a year-old thread. It will probably get you more attention for the cause.

Also, now that we have vastly improved social media buttons, I encourage everyone to share the rescue posts to help find homes for the little critters.


----------



## ArkRescue

Sure, in the past, starting a new thread annoyed people when the subject matter remained the same.


----------



## Tito

ArkRescue said:


> Sure, in the past, starting a new thread annoyed people when the subject matter remained the same.



Can't be any more annoying than the few posters that start 100 threads a day. At least yours is for good for something. Post away!


----------



## ArkRescue

Hi !!!!! I finally found the info on the website and was able to update part of it.  The donate part works again (we think) and we should be able to receive donations via Paypal again - yay!  Who wants to test it out ??????

DONATE

We were also able to update the adoptable critters, although our critter of the week hasn't been updated yet.


----------

